# Removable Core Valves for Shimano WH-7850-C24-TL Tubeless



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

I have been using the valves supplied with the Shimano wheels. They work fine, but it's a pain to not have removable valve cores. I have tried some other UST valves, but they have a round base and don't seem to fit properly. Has anyone else found a removable core valve that works with these wheels?


----------



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

the_gormandizer said:


> I have been using the valves supplied with the Shimano wheels. They work fine, but it's a pain to not have removable valve cores. I have tried some other UST valves, but they have a round base and don't seem to fit properly. Has anyone else found a removable core valve that works with these wheels?


Try Bontrager or Mavic tubeless valve cores. Both have a rectangular base, with the Bontrager offering being longer.

Also, Stans has a 44mm tubeless valve that has a rectangular base.


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

macming said:


> Try Bontrager or Mavic tubeless valve cores. Both have a rectangular base, with the Bontrager offering being longer.
> 
> Also, Stans has a 44mm tubeless valve that has a rectangular base.


Thanks. I see the Stan's offering says it works with Shimano. I'll try it.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I am using these on my Campa Eurus and they work fine, they also come with round base adapters.

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=49695


----------



## masfish1967 (Mar 3, 2010)

I use the Stan's stems with my Dura Ace wheels and they work great. No leaks around stem base.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

the_gormandizer said:


> I have been using the valves supplied with the Shimano wheels. They work fine, but it's a pain to not have removable valve cores. I have tried some other UST valves, but they have a round base and don't seem to fit properly. Has anyone else found a removable core valve that works with these wheels?


You don't need removable cores for Road Tubeless. Just push the tire aside and squirt the sealant in next to it.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

masfish1967 said:


> I use the Stan's stems with my Dura Ace wheels and they work great. No leaks around stem base.


I believe this is the brand I'm using as well. TBH, I don't remember.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

pmt said:


> You don't need removable cores for Road Tubeless. Just push the tire aside and squirt the sealant in next to it.


since a new tubeless tire can sometimes be fussy to mount and the shimano rims lock the bead, i would suggest using the removable core valve, Stan's works fine, or simply inject through Shimano valve


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

I have been using the Caffé Tubeless valves on my 7850 SL's with no issues.


----------

